# 1500 Cebuano inmates perform "Thriller" !



## Carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Must be seen to be believed  

Orange jump suits and all...1500 inmates of the Cebu Provincial Detention and Rehabilitation Center perform their version of _Thriller_.  These guys got game!

[yt]3H6mmTvDUdA[/yt]


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 2, 2007)

Boy, they must really have a lot of time on their hands.

Ohhhh...


----------



## Carol (Nov 2, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Boy, they must really have a lot of time on their hands.
> 
> Ohhhh...



Bada boom bada bing! :lol2:


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 2, 2007)

Holy crap! That is probably about the coolest thing I've seen this year.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm not sure but for some reason I think we should all be afraid... very afraid

Now this one scares me

Indian Thriller




 
And of course the original

Michael Jackson-Thriller


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 2, 2007)

Information I have is that the Worden makes the inmates do this for exercise. He has other such performances he requires of them as well.


----------



## Carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Information I have is that the Worden makes the inmates do this for exercise. He has other such performances he requires of them as well.



Wow...that is VERY interesting.  It's not only exercise but promotes teamwork as well.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 2, 2007)

You have *GOT* to do a YouTube search on these guys, I believe the warden is thinking Broadway not just exercise :uhyeah:


----------



## Carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Gregorian Chant, too, at a consecrated Mass oficiated by his emminence Cardinal Ricardo Vidal.

[yt]YYnzL5IuK3M[/yt]


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 2, 2007)

Kapuso Mo, Jessica Soho Cebu Jailhouse Rock
[yt]otVZiPosHRw[/yt]


----------



## Drac (Nov 2, 2007)

I thinks that "girl" was the scariest..


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2007)

That's an unusual rehabilitation program...


----------



## Lisa (Nov 2, 2007)

Drac said:


> I thinks that "girl" was the scaryist..



I agree...YIKES!


----------

